#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Диета и питание >  > > >  >  >  Как приготовить цампу?

## mass

Скажите кто уже готовил цампу, как и что куда???
ссылки не интересуют, только как реально в домашних условиях и по возможности приблеженую к тебетской цампе настоящей как в тибете ее готовят может кто был там и знает пробовал ее делать....
Зарание благодарствую!!!!

----------


## Попутчик

Промытый и бжаренный ячмень, размолоть на кофемолке,
1 ложка топлёного(лучше сделать самрму)масла
1 ложка мёда(имеется в виду столовые ложки )
Добавлять Ячменную муку до образования плотной консистенции(очень плотное тесто) - скатать шарики ,хранить в холодильнике.
.3 шарика и весь день как мишка гамми по городу безостановки...:-))))))))

----------


## mass

Я всегда думал что цампа это напиток, 
а как же чай с маслом, я в у Л.Рампы  
читал что они это пъют вроде как....
но все ровно спасибо!!!
Кармапа Ченно!!!!

----------


## Борис

//у Л.Рампы читал что они это пъют вроде как....//

И тут он соврал...  :Big Grin: 

Впрочем, по-моему, ее *размачивают в чае*, лепят комочки и едят.

И еще, вроде, я слышал, цампа сама по себе без жира. Ошибся?

----------


## Аркадий Щербаков

Не знаю, как у Рампы, но, будучи в Ладаке, я почти месяц питался цампой, которая делалась в виде каши. :Smilie:  Еда вполне энергетичная, но постоянно ее есть не стот по ряду причин. И, кроме того, к ней нужно привыкать. Из поджаренной ячменной муки (цампа) там пекли также довольно вкусные лепешки... Всем приятного аппетита  :Smilie:

----------


## pilot

купить пачку ячменного nordica и залить водой  :Smilie:

----------


## mass

Все вчара пробывал...., 
поджарил крупу,
на кофемолке ее прокрутил,
масло  не было,  я муку с чаем смешал и в шарики начал крутить, наверно мало молол, потому как в зубах как песок,
а так вроде ни че так, ни че есть можна так...но приправ бы туда добавить, тока каких не знаю, посоветуйте....

----------


## Спокойный

На что только ни пойдёшь ради любви к Тибету.  :Big Grin:  
Вообще-то, цампа это не деликатес, и едят её там не от хорошей жизни.

----------


## Аркадий Щербаков

Совершенно верно, цампу в этих горных регионах едят не от хорошей жизни, а просто потому, что часто больше есть просто нечего.  :Smilie:  Кроме того, ячмень, в соответствии с аюрведой и тибетской медициной, - очень хороший продукт для придания силы. В ячмене много железа и, при его частом употреблении, устраняются традиционные (для скудного питания в горах) проблемы с анемией. Помимо этого, ячмень неплохо устраняет отеки, часто развивающиеся у монахов от малоподвижного образа жизни и долгого сидения в одной позе. Железо также оказывает хорошее действие на легкие и бронхи с которыми часто возникают проблемы от горного ветра и холода. Таким образом, массовое употребление ячменя в этих местах весьма оправдано...

----------


## Руслан

"..наверно мало молол, потому как в зубах как песок,"

В Дхарамсале я ел ее как кашу и тоже было чувство, что она с песком  :Smilie:

----------


## Pema Wangmo

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Аркадий Щербаков_ 
> *Еда вполне энергетичная, но постоянно ее есть не стот по ряду причин.*


Хотелось бы узнать по каким причинам? И что значит "постоянно"? Пару недель на время ретрита - это то "постоянно", что из разряда "не стоит"?

----------


## Аркадий Щербаков

Приветствую! Нет, пару недель - вполне нормально, при условии, что у Вас хорошее пищеварение и нет различных кишечных расстройств. Это все индивидуально... Ячмень холодный по своим свойствам, и он повышает капха-дошу и вата-дошу. Я бы рекомендовал перед каждым употреблением цампы выпивать примерно 1/3 ч.л. Лаван-баскара или любого его заменителя и также регулярно применять асафетиду...

----------


## PampKin Head

Нормальный песок насыпать на противень;
добавить ячмень;
- в духовку.

Когда ячмень покоричневеет - остудить и отделить песок.
Перемолоть.

Приготовить...
Попробовать...

И подумать: а к чему вся эта любовь ко всему тибетскому?

Хе...
В следующем топике - методы разгрызания чуры...

P.S. 


> ...Откуда у русских тибецкая грусть?

----------


## Pema Wangmo

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Аркадий Щербаков_ 
> *Ячмень холодный по своим свойствам, и он повышает капха-дошу и вата-дошу. Я бы рекомендовал перед каждым употреблением цампы выпивать примерно 1/3 ч.л. Лаван-баскара или любого его заменителя и также регулярно применять асафетиду...*


Большое спасибо, Аркадий.  :Smilie:  Если можно, ещё... что такое "капха-доша", "вата-доша", "Лаван-баскара" и "асафетида"?  :Frown:

----------


## Аркадий Щербаков

Про доши почитайте в любой книге по Аюрведе и в сети много всего есть; Лаван-баскар чурна - это такой коричневый порошочек, который способствует пищеварению, поддерживая желудочный огонь и т.д. Его сейчас продают во многих местах, но про Хабаровск не знаю. Асафетида (смола такая из корней) - это тоже порошочек, только желтый, улучшает пищеварение и пр. Очень популярна в Индии, да и во многих других странах... Но в принципе совершенно не обязательно непременно сидеть на цампе, ведь есть и масса других питательных продуктов.  :Smilie:

----------


## Pema Wangmo

Ещё раз спасибо. Я не на цампе сижу, а на каше из ячменя с топлёным маслом и мёдом. Но сказали, что на ней тоже "долго" сидеть нельзя. Поэтому и у Вас поинтересовалась.  :Smilie:

----------


## Аркадий Щербаков

Да, на каше тоже долго не нужно. А уж если сидите, то обязательно помогайте "желудочной топке"  :Smilie:  Если уж совсем никаких тибетских или аюрведических препаратов нет, то немножко молотого перца (жгучего) добавляйте в нее... Удачи!

----------


## Александр Северный

Хе-хе...  А после кулинарно-культурологических изысков с цампой еще, наверное, неплохо посидеть как Джецюн Миларепа на крапивной диете до появления зелени по всему телу. 

Кстати, вспомнил слоган: "Давайте зеленеть!"

----------


## KELVIN

Цампа особенно уважаема находящимися в состоянии бардо. Ведь известно "что в состоянии бардо энергетическое тело питается запахами, а не привычной для живых грубой пищей. Самым лучшим считается запах 
жареной в масле ячменной муки (цампа)" (Геше Джампа Тинлей "Тантра Путь к пробуждению") . 



> Вообще-то, цампа это не деликатес, и едят её там не от хорошей жизни.


Может быть по этой причине запах именно цампы считается лучшим для подношения?  :Confused:

----------


## Маша_ла

Цампу делают так, как мы делали с Ламой Кунгой:

1. Купить ячмень - нормальный такой, но без шелухи.

2. Промыть.

3. Высушить на подносе или на столе. Мы покупали кг 10 ячменя, большой стол застилали чистой скатертью и бумажными полотенцами и сверху сыпали промытый ячмень. Потом перемешивать его надо по мере высыхания.

4. Поджарить на сухой сковородке без масла. Жарить надо на умеренном огне, помешивая, если сгорит - будет кислая цампа. 
Жарить надо помешивая постоянно лопаточкой, до ощущения, что все зерна подсохли и до легкого золотистого оттенка. Фактически, это не жарение, а подсушивание зерен.

5. Остудить полностью, иначе цампа будет сырая.

6. Молоть. 

7. Высыпать в герметичный контейнер - у нас была куча 5 литровых банок на кухне с цампой.

Едят ее так: делают тибетский чай, или просто черный чай, в чай сыпят немного соли и сливочного масла и цампу. Она разбухает и ее мнут пальцами, хоть в шарики, хоть в квадратики и едят  :Smilie:  

О том, чтобы хранить в хол-ке шарики - ни разу не слышала, но может и ничего  :Smilie: 

Да! Еще цампу можно добавлять в суп: Лама Кунга делал суп такой: слегка поджаривал фарш говяжий с солью на масле, потом заливал водой в кастрюле и кипятил, туда же сыпал замороженный горошек и сыпал цампу - получался такой суп-пюре. ОЧЕНЬ вкусный  :Smilie: 

Я хочу попробовать сделать вегетарианский суп из сыра, с грибами, цампой и горошком  :Smilie:  Должно быть вкусно  :Smilie: 

Кстати, сегодня буду делать цампу  :Smilie:

----------

Василий Мазарук (27.07.2014), Падма Осел (31.01.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (07.11.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Интересно попробовать... Так что же получается - чай нужен просто чтобы, так сказать, замесить тесто? Размешали и шарики слепили?

----------


## Маша_ла

Да, Дмитрий, чай нужен, чтобы заварить, чтоли, тесто. Очень вкусно по утрам сделать чай и намешать цампу со сл. маслом.
Я вчера ее сделала и вспомнила еще, что надо ее сушить на сковородке, пока на зуб не станет совсем сухой, как горох сушеный, без влаги, но не подгорела чтобы.
Помытый, не жареный ячмень имеет такой бледный "сырой" вид, а жареный, такой даже веселенький, бежевенький, на вкус абсолютно сухой, но не горелый, т.е., нужно постоянно мешать и огонь средний - ни большой, ни маленький.
Воть. Можно шарики лепить, а можно просто замесить с чаем и слепить в ладони что получится и есть  :Smilie:  вкусно  :Smilie:

----------


## Aufschnaiter

> На что только ни пойдёшь ради любви к Тибету.  
> Вообще-то, цампа это не деликатес, и едят её там не от хорошей жизни.


Выпьеш кока-колу - ощутишь глоток американских свобод, съешь цампу - получишь тибетское просветление :Big Grin:

----------


## Маша_ла

А мне нравится на вкус цампа..

----------


## Gonzo

Мед можно заменять финиками. Можно смешивать мед и финики. Можно добавлять перец, тмин и соль. 

Можно к финикам добавить лук  :Smilie:  вкус сильно изменится. Масло может быть растительным.

Аналог "цампы" называется "зумита". Это из магрибинской кухни.

----------


## Кунзанг Янгдзом

А я недавно купила у себя в Санкт-Петербурге готовую цампу. Называется "Апицампа". Состоит из ячменной муки грубого помола с добавлением пчелиной обножки (цветочной пыльцы собранной пчелами. Выпускается одной пчеловодческой компанией, поэтому у них везде эту пыльцу добавляют). Удобная вещь развел кипятком 3 столовые ложки + мед, сахар, сливочное масло, соль - по желанию. Завтрак готов. На вкус вещь приятная и никаких проблем с приготовлением  :Smilie:

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> ... Ячмень холодный по своим свойствам, и ...


Ячмень холодный в случае если вы едите его как кашу, то есть берете обычную перловку (ячмень) и варите. Если вы его поджарите и перемелете то свойства его уже меняются на согревающие. Совсем не обязавтельно мешать чистую дзамбу с медом и т.д. Это уже тибетские конфеты получаются. Я уже писал что добавляю ее в супы, в частности в бараний отвар, который тоже обладает согревающими свойствами. Весьма полезно занимающимся медитацией поскольку у них зачастую весь жар в голове а ниже сердца сплошные холода и проблемы с внутренними органами. Давно слышал от Тома Рабданова что у йогов больные почки, так сказать йогическая болезнь. Только сейчас понял почему.

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> Цампа особенно уважаема находящимися в состоянии бардо. Ведь известно "что в состоянии бардо энергетическое тело питается запахами, а не привычной для живых грубой пищей. Самым лучшим считается запах жареной в масле ячменной муки (цампа)" (Геше Джампа Тинлей "Тантра Путь к пробуждению") . 
> 
> ?


Забавный совет от Тинлея. Попробуйте пожарить муку В масле (это что же за жарка в масле? ) или НА масле. 

Или как всегда Тинлей что-то недоговаривает или опять слышал звон....

----------


## Джигме

> Цампа особенно уважаема находящимися в состоянии бардо. Ведь известно "что в состоянии бардо энергетическое тело питается запахами, а не привычной для живых грубой пищей. Самым лучшим считается запах 
> жареной в масле ячменной муки (цампа)" (Геше Джампа Тинлей "Тантра Путь к пробуждению") . 
> 
> Может быть по этой причине запах именно цампы считается лучшим для подношения?


 Ой, ну ее нафиг тогда :Smilie:   Сделаю так себе цампу и ко мне все умершие души слетятся :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Sucheeinennick

> Ячмень холодный в случае если вы едите его как кашу, то есть берете обычную перловку (ячмень) и варите. Если вы его поджарите и перемелете то свойства его уже меняются на согревающие. Совсем не обязавтельно мешать чистую дзамбу с медом и т.д. Это уже тибетские конфеты получаются. Я уже писал что добавляю ее в супы, в частности в бараний отвар, который тоже обладает согревающими свойствами. Весьма полезно занимающимся медитацией поскольку у них зачастую весь жар в голове а ниже сердца сплошные холода и проблемы с внутренними органами. Давно слышал от Тома Рабданова что у йогов больные почки, так сказать йогическая болезнь. Только сейчас понял почему.


Том должен точно знать. Тибетцы добавляют цампу во все супы, в бараньем бульоне цампе цены нет. Правда, мне нравится цампа в ухе больше всего.

----------


## Кунсанг

Есть еще такой метод. Берете обыкновенные сухари и растираете их в порошок, смешиваете с маслом и сахаром. Или со сметаной.

----------


## Sucheeinennick

Разве есть ячменные сухари? Нигде не видела. Мое поколение так озабочено подготовкой в "бабушки", что из-за нехватки огня в возрасте все тихо переходим на введение цампы в рацион. В цампе много магнезия, что больше всего отличает ячмень от всех других круп. Магнезий необходим для остроты ума помимо всех остальных положительных моментов. Никому не хочется быть обузой детям на старости , нужно здоровое питание и будущих внуков сразу приучать.

----------


## Елена Щербич

да, знала практикующих у которых развился гастроэнтерит....

----------


## Елена Щербич

это хороший вариант, там все сбалансированно...спасибо

----------


## Нико

> Забавный совет от Тинлея. Попробуйте пожарить муку В масле (это что же за жарка в масле? ) или НА масле. 
> 
> Или как всегда Тинлей что-то недоговаривает или опять слышал звон....


Нет, сухая мука (желательно ячменная, но если нет, но любая) обжаривается БЕЗ МАСЛА на сковородке. А потом хоть что из неё лепи с водой.

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

> Разве есть ячменные сухари? Нигде не видела. Мое поколение так озабочено подготовкой в "бабушки", что из-за нехватки огня в возрасте все тихо переходим на введение цампы в рацион. В цампе много магнезия, что больше всего отличает ячмень от всех других круп. Магнезий необходим для остроты ума помимо всех остальных положительных моментов. Никому не хочется быть обузой детям на старости , нужно здоровое питание и будущих внуков сразу приучать.


А магнезий - это что? Только западный извращенный ум может называть хороший кусок мяса источником белка...

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

> да, знала практикующих у которых развился гастроэнтерит....


Это данные биопсии?

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

кстати цампа не только ячменная бывает. в Бутане также используют цампу из гречки (и других круп).

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

по поводу жарки. наверно правильнее сказать -прокаливание на сковороде? 
возможно это для того, чтобы цампа дольше хранилась.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> по поводу жарки. наверно правильнее сказать -прокаливание на сковороде? 
> возможно это для того, чтобы цампа дольше хранилась.


И чтобы лучше переваривалась. Её ведь после этого больше не жарят и не варят.

----------


## Рэлпей

> Скажите кто уже готовил цампу, как и что куда???
> ссылки не интересуют, только как реально в домашних условиях и по возможности приблеженую к тебетской цампе настоящей как в тибете ее готовят может кто был там и знает пробовал ее делать....
> Зарание благодарствую!!!!


Когда учился в дацане нам приходилось готовить цампу для хуралов, в том числе создания для балинов... В голодные времена приходилось её есть. Так вот все очень просто берете овес, очищаете его от мусора, камней и пр. затем обжариваете, перемалываете на мельнице в муку. Вкус зависит от правильности и степени обжарки. Далее уже вопрос вкуса как сделать жидкую кашу цампу? Можно просто заварить кипятком добавить соль или сахар, масло сливочное или топленое. Можно заварить горячим молоком, размешать, дать настояться 5-10 минут с закрытой крышкой и можно есть! Очень полезная пища, заряжает энергией.  :Smilie:

----------

Нюся (29.01.2016), Падма Осел (31.01.2016)

----------


## Нюся

> Забавный совет от Тинлея. Попробуйте пожарить муку В масле (это что же за жарка в масле? ) или НА масле. 
> Или как всегда Тинлей что-то недоговаривает или опять слышал звон....


Забавно слышать фамильярное обращение с укором о незнании тонкостей русского языка к ламе, который дает дхарму только на тибетском и английском )))))) багчак)

А теперь ближе к теме... Мой роман с цампой (замбой или дзамбой) начался около года назад, когда я переехала пожить в Бурятию. Буряты, как и тибетцы, готовят с ней и чай, и каши, и даже едят в сухомятку.
Готовят ее как сами (но это в деревнях), так и приобретают в магазинах. Русский ТОЛКАН (тоже и ячменной муки) - необжареный аналог цампы. Можно его поджарить на сковородке, если в вашем регионе трудно раздобыть ячмень.

Я - очень ленивая и не люблю тратить время на еду и ее приготовление. Мой любимый рецепт - пару пригоршней цампы, ложка меда, ложка топленого масла и заливаем кипятком помешивая по вкусу. Можно добавлять как сладкие - орехи, фрукты, так и не сладкие - готовое мясо, грибы и прочее. Вкусно смешивать цампу с пророщенными зернами маша или пшеницы.

Хозяйке на заметку: цампа прекрасно впитывает и сохраняет жидкость - ее можно добавлять в соусы для придания им более густой консистенции, в тушеные овощи и прочее.

Любимый рецепт по сезону: несколько белых грибов, столько же яблок и болгарского перца по объему, режем и начинаем обжаривать на растительном масле. Добавляем соль по вкусу и гарам масалу (или другие ваши любимые специи). Через пол часа добавляем цампу до загустения бульона и дружно едим в качестве основного блюда.

----------

Чагна Дордже (26.01.2016)

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

это называется прокаливать,(а не жарить)

----------

Падма Осел (31.01.2016)

----------


## Нико

> Забавно слышать фамильярное обращение с укором о незнании тонкостей русского языка к ламе,


Забавно парировать уже умершему человеку.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (25.01.2016)

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> Промытый и бжаренный ячмень, размолоть на кофемолке,
> 1 ложка топлёного(лучше сделать самрму)масла
> 1 ложка мёда(имеется в виду столовые ложки )
> Добавлять Ячменную муку до образования плотной консистенции(очень плотное тесто) - скатать шарики ,хранить в холодильнике.
> .3 шарика и весь день как мишка гамми по городу безостановки...:-))))))))


Сплошные углеводы. Надо бы белка добавить.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Сплошные углеводы. Надо бы белка добавить.


Варёная ячина  :Smilie:

----------


## Нюся

> Забавно парировать уже умершему человеку.


Не знала, что его уже нет здесь. Но и это ничего не меняет. 
ИМХО Если не подвергать логическому анализу и критике тексты, написанные ранее (а кто и что только не писали), можно совсем запутаться. А ведь все их авторы уже переродились, и не один раз. Выступаю только за справедливость, без перехода на личности.


Кстати, когда ячмень подходит к готовности он становится золотистым и начинает очень вкусно пахнуть, как будто жареные семечки..) Поэтому я пишу жарить...

----------


## Падма Осел

Быть может, кому-то пригодится (из книжки Церинг Вангмо и Зары Хушманд):
*

Мука цампа - Как основа*
Замочите 400 гр. ячменя (перловой крупы) на ночь в большом количестве теплой воды.
Слейте воду и разложите крупу тонким слоем на полотенце или на подносе, выложенном бумажными салфетками, чтобы зерно просохло.
Когда ячмень все еще немного влажный, но не сырой, хорошенько разогрейте сковороду. Убавьте огонь до среднего и добавьте четвертую часть зерна. Готовьте его четырьмя порциями, постоянно помешивая. Зерно считается готовым, когда приобретает золотисто-коричневый цвет.
Остудите поджаренный ячмень и перемелите его в кофемолке, храните в герметичном сосуде.

*Тесто цампа (Па)*
Основной способ есть цампу - сделать тесто, называемое па, в своей собственной тарелке. Просто возьмите чашку цампы, положите ее в миску, сделайте углубление в центре и налейте туда немного чая с маслом (см. стр. 108). Аккуратно перемешайте тесто, до консистенции, когда оно вполне густое, но и достаточно влажное, чтобы не быть ломким. Если вам не по душе сложности готовки чая с маслом, вы можете использовать воду либо обычный черный чай. Можно добавить немного меда или сахара. В этом случае тесто получится на вкус, как домашнее печенье. Па едят просто так, а также делают из него подобие чашки, для наливания в нее супа или соуса.
_Нищий мальчику сказал: 
«Дай мне пригорошню па, и я расскажу тебе интересную сказку. 
Дай мне две пригорошни па, и я расскажу тебе две интересные сказки»,
— из тибетской народной песни._

*Каша из цампы (чамду)*
Цампу можно есть и по-другому - сделать из нее кашу, называемую чамду. Наполните миску наполовину цампой, добавьте 1 ч.л. сливочного масла и налейте достаточно чая с маслом, чтобы наполнить миску. Сойдет и черный чай, горячая вода, молоко. Размешайте и добавьте сахара или соли по вкусу. Более сложный способ заключается в том, чтобы наполнить наполовину миску цампой, затем очень аккуратно налить чай с маслом, так чтобы он только покрыл поверхность муки. Выпейте чай и съешьте влажный слой цампы.Повторяйте процесс, пока не закончите всю миску. Говорят, что этот способ хорош для старых людей, которые не работают, а сидят весь день, укрытые одеялами, молятся и пьют чамду.

----------


## Буль

> Забавный совет от Тинлея. Попробуйте пожарить муку В масле (это что же за жарка в масле? ) или НА масле.


Очевидно вы просто не умеете этого делать, оттого вам и кажется это странным.  Я по 2-3 раза в неделю жарю муку в масле, и это не вызывает у меня никаких проблем. Правда, это ру, пшеничная мука для бешамеля, но, уверен, процесс ничем не отличается от ячменной муки. Я так понимаю что в базисе это имеет что-то сродни мурцовке.

----------

